# No lightscribe devices found.



## Assassin0074 (Jan 5, 2005)

I have been having problems with my HP DVD 840i. I installed it about a week ago and i installed it and installed Nero 6 and surething in order to print the labels on my cds. The only thing is it doesnt give me the option of to burn the label. I tried SureThing and when I try to print it gives me the error message saying there are no lightscribe devices found. I have tried almost everything. Please help. Get back to me as soon as possible thanks.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you tried uninstalling it in the device manager and rebooting to let it reinstall ? if that doesn't help try to install the HP software for the drive again, >>>Here<<< is the page for your drive which links to drivers, manuals, firmware etc incase it helps at all.


----------



## Fajita-Eater (Dec 12, 2006)

ray: ray: Thank you thank you thank you!ray: ray: 

I tried EVERYTHING to get my lightscribe drive to be recognize for label burning, but nothing worked :4-dontkno . . . until I tried the simple solution you suggested. I uninstalled the drive, then let device manager scan for new hardware and re-installed it. It was that simple. I did not even have to reboot.

Would have saved me many hours of installing all sorts of driver and software updates if I had tried this first. I was about to follow HP tech service advice by re-storing my system to original condition (i.e. re-formatting, re-installing everything!).


----------



## sbussy89 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had this same problem using the Express Labeler pre-installed on my machine, but the above process didn't work for me... any other ideas?


----------



## ohtheirony (Jun 8, 2005)

I had all of the above problems with my LiteOn LH-20A1L. The drive installed fine, came with Nero 7 which works great, and it did everything EXCEPT its Lightscribe functions which was really the only reason I bought it. 
So.
I reflashed the firmware. I uninstalled it from the Device Manager. I checked Services in Administrative Tools and made sure the Lightscribe service was running. Every time, all the programs I used to try to burn labels (including, but not limited to: SureThing 5, Lightscribe Simple Labeler, Nero 7), I kept getting the message "No Lightscribe enabled devices found."
What finally worked was this:
I uninstalled everything. 
I uninstalled the drive from Device Manager.
I uninstalled Nero 7, all the Lightscribe Labelling software I downloaded from Lightscribe.com, and anything else I had installed since installing the drive. Then, I did a fresh boot to let Windows install the drive, which it did. Next, I went to www.lightscribe.com/support and downloaded their Lightscribe System Software. Once that was installed, I downloaded and ran the Lightscribe Diagnostic Utility which claimed a registry value was set incorrectly, fixed it, and rebooted.
That was it. 
Everything worked since then, including my reinstall of Nero 7.
Just thought I would let everyone know, since this has caused me several days of headache and almost ruined a holiday gift I was particularly excited about.


----------



## halhal (Jan 14, 2012)

ohtheirony said:


> I had all of the above problems with my LiteOn LH-20A1L. The drive installed fine, came with Nero 7 which works great, and it did everything EXCEPT its Lightscribe functions which was really the only reason I bought it.
> So.
> I reflashed the firmware. I uninstalled it from the Device Manager. I checked Services in Administrative Tools and made sure the Lightscribe service was running. Every time, all the programs I used to try to burn labels (including, but not limited to: SureThing 5, Lightscribe Simple Labeler, Nero 7), I kept getting the message "No Lightscribe enabled devices found."
> What finally worked was this:
> ...


======================

This procedure also worked for me. Thank you for posting it. I had been looking at other web pages that got me no where. But uninstalling all the Lightscribe software and Nero and the driver for the (in my case) Memorex 530L and then rebooting and then installing the Lightscribe System Software and then the Diagnostic Utility got it all working. Your posted link for the System Software no longer works, but it isn't hard to get the right place by googling "Lightscribe System Software". Thanks again.

Hal Huntley


----------

